# Good source for replacement axe handles?



## ejo4041 (Apr 22, 2014)

I browsed home depot but was not satisfied with the selection there. Everything had an ugly varnish on it. I have a couple handles that need to be replaced, so I need to find a good source for these. Anyone out there big into axes?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

My local hardware store has good unfinished handles and the farm places by us have them too. Maybe see if you have a smaller place or a farm supply place in your area?


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 22, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> My local hardware store has good unfinished handles and the farm places by us have them too. Maybe see if you have a smaller place or a farm supply place in your area?


We don't have any farm supply places that I know of in the DC metro area. I will have to check out the local hardware store. I will also be down south this weekend, maybe I will check out some of the places down there.


----------



## Patrude (May 3, 2014)

This may be a bit of work, but if all you have access to is big box stores and that finish troubles you try sanding one down and dress it up with boiled linseed oil. All you need to do is hand rub it in. I like to use of on all my outdoor tools. It's a good healthy finish, I repeat several times a season


----------



## ejo4041 (May 3, 2014)

Patrude said:


> This may be a bit of work, but if all you have access to is big box stores and that finish troubles you try sanding one down and dress it up with boiled linseed oil. All you need to do is hand rub it in. I like to use of on all my outdoor tools. It's a good healthy finish, I repeat several times a season


Not a bad idea. I may try to make my own. Might be just as much work as sanding down one from home depot.


----------



## tocws2002 (May 3, 2014)

We have quite a few "Peddlers Malls" (flea markets) around here and there are a couple of boots that carry handles for various tools, including axes. Most are unfinished and pretty cheap ($5-$10), if you have any similar places you may want to check them out.

-jason


----------

